# samba will nich (anfänger)



## herpes (28. Februar 2002)

halli hallo

ich hab probs mit samba:
ich hab n p2p win98 und n suse 7.3.
kann beide in beide richtungen anpingen.
ich hab jetzt samba installiert über yast2.
kann aber dennoch weder vom 98 noch vom suse
auf den anderen rechner zugreifen.
lustigerweise scheint aber der localhost 
bei dem win98 rechner der susecomp zuseien, denn wenn ich nicht online bin mit dem w98, und mit dem w98 rechner ne www seite aufrufen will, erscheint der linux-webserver..

die smb.conf hat folgende einstellungen:
os-level 2
kernel oplocks No
security = user

guest account = nobody
map to guest = bad user 
username map = /etc/log/samba/%n
loglevel =3
security = server
passwortserver = 192.168.1.10

...

local master = no
interfaces = 192.168.1.1./255.255.255.0

wins support = no
wins server = 192.168.1.1.

domain logons = yes
domain master = yes
logonscript = %u.bat

so, das war jetzt der teil der mir verdächtig vorkommt..

ich hab an dem w98 die workgroup auf
TUX-NET geändert un die ip auf 192.168.1.3.
die suse auf 192.168.1.1


[share] #habe ich auch erstellen müsse, die "rubrik"
comment=Post-Verzeichnis
path=/share
read only = no
browsable = yes
create mask = 0777 

aber dennoch kann ich weder vom w98 auf suse zugreifen,
noch umgekehrt
(das läuft doch einfach nur über netzwerkumgebeung oder)

greetz und danke fürs lesen

herpes


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Februar 2002)

```
smb.conf
[global] // hier werden die Haupteinstellungen eingerichtet
        workgroup = ARBEITSGRUPPE // Die Arbeitsgruppe in der Linux (Samba) arbeitet

	// Grundeinstellungen für die einzelnen Shares.
           Um eine höhere Sicherheit zu gewähren, wird
           global erst einmal alles verboten und in den
           jeweiligen Shares die Rechte dann vergeben
	browseable = no
	public = no
	writeable = no
	guest ok = no

	# Die Log-Files für Samba
	log file = /var/log.%m

	# Die Administratoren des PDC
	domain admin users = root
	
	# Performance Einstellungen
	short preserve case = yes
	max log size = 5000
	case sensitive = no
	default case = lower
	mangle case = no
	dead time = 15
	read raw = yes
	write raw = yes
	socket options = TCP_NODELAY
	oplocks = yes
	fake oplocks = no
	debug level = 2
	preserve case = yes
	getwd cache = yes

	# Drucker Einstellungen
	printing = cups
	load printers = yes

[public]
	path = /home/public // Das Verzeichnis das Du freigeben willst
	browseable = yes
	writeable = yes
	guest ok = yes
	public = yes
	comment = Öffentlicher Ordner
```
So in etwa (hab noch die PDC Einstellungen drinne) sieht meine smb.conf aus und es geht in beide Richtungen.
Von Linux aus solltest Du mit *smbclient* oder *mount* die Möglichkeit haben, auf Windows-Shares zuzugreifen.

Beispiel:

```
linux:/ #mount -t smbfs -o username=USER,password=PW //win98/freigabe /verzeichnis_in_das_die_freigabe_eingehängt_werden_soll

oder

linux:/ #smbclient //win98/freigabe -U USER
```
So sollte es gehen. Unter Linux musst Du dann die Konfig noch umschreiben, dann sollte auch die Verbindung zwischen Win98->Linux funktionieren.
Hast Du eigentlich auch drauf geachtet, den SAMBA Daemon automatisch starten zu lassen oder lädst Du den jedes mal neu?

Als Daemon starten kannst Du ihn, indem Du in der */etc/rc.config* nach der Installation über YaST2 folgende Einstellung vornimmst:

```
START_SMB = "no" auf START_SMB = "yes"
```


----------



## herpes (28. Februar 2002)

hallo

vielen dank für deine antwort..


ich hab da aber noch etwas probleme
zb gibt es in miener smb.conf garnicht START-MB ="yes" oder "no"


villeicht ist mein samba ja garnicht richtig instaliert..
obwoh ixhs über yast2 gemacht habe (software)

hmmmm

grüße


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Februar 2002)

Ich meinte nicht die *smb.conf* sondern */etc/rc.config*
Da steht dieser Eintrag normalerweise drin!

Die smb.conf ist nur die Konfigurationsdatei von Samba, dir rc.config ist die Konfiguration von Linux (zumindest SuSE, in RedHat gibt es sie nicht oder heisst anderst).


----------



## herpes (28. Februar 2002)

in der rc.config steht auch nix von smb_start..
ich hab langsam deb verdacht das mein samba nicht richtig installiert ist.
ich hab das nachträglich mit yast installiert, also keine 
komplett installation bei der suse installation.
kann da was flasch gelaufen sein?
weil weenn ich rcsmb status eingebe kommt auch "cammand not found"

seltsam seltsam..


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Februar 2002)

*hmmm* Das kann eigentlich nicht schlimm sein, bei mir (v7.2) gings ja auch einwandfrei.

Am besten suchst Du mal unter */etc/init.d* nach den Befehlen:

startsmb
samba
smb
 oder unter */usr/sbin* nach

smbd
nmbd

Mit denen startet man den Samba Daemonen. Nebenbei habe ich gerade noch etwas entdeckt, das Dich interessieren wird: http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/ray_win98_smb.html und
http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/lmuelle_samba_update_73.html


----------



## Boli (1. März 2002)

Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich im mom auch nur muss ich mit an einer domäne anmelden 

START-MB ="yes" oder "no"
Die einstelleungen finde ich in meiner smb.conf auch nicht !

Hab alles mit Yast2 nach installiert aber es geht immer noch nicht....

Vielleicht sollte man den Eintrag per Hand nachtragen :=)


----------



## herpes (1. März 2002)

*samba nicht instaliert???*

huhu

alo die files finde ich nicht..
Am besten suchst Du mal unter /etc/init.d nach den Befehlen: 
startsmb 
samba 
smb 

bzw:
/usr/sbin nach 
smbd nmbd 

also is ja wirklich schräääääääg!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. März 2002)

Nochmal:
Die Einstellung START_SMB steht nicht in der Datei smb.conf sondern *rc.config* im Verzeichnis *etc*.

Guckt mal in mein Tutorial zum Einrichten eines PDC (Primary Domain Controller) mit Samba, da findet ihr noch mehr Infos, auch für andere Distributionen!

Und nochmal: START_SMB steht in /etc/rc.config NICHT!!! smb.conf!

@herpes: Mach mal

```
linux:/ #find / -name smbd -print | more
und
linux:/ #find / -name nmbd -print | more
```
 Dabei sollte die Position von smbd und nmbd herauskommen! Findet man die Files nicht, dann ist Samba anscheinend nicht installiert!

[edit]Mein Tutorial dazu und eine Anmerkung: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7525
Anmerkung: Zum normalen Zugriff auf die Shares von Linux einfach die Sektion für den Domain Controller auslassen![/edit]


----------

